
Seeing stars again: Naval Academy reinstates celestial navigation - dsr12
http://www.capitalgazette.com/news/naval_academy/ph-ac-cn-celestial-navigation-1014-20151009-story.html
======
tired_man
That's a wise decision.

The stars, sun, and moon are hard to electronically spoof or jam.

